# She's tooooo skinnyyyyyy!!!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

According to some she's WAY to skinny, to me she's perfect and does tend to tone herself up nicely in the summer, there is no work involved with her. Just good genetics and her being soooo hyper! So she ain't to bad for a rescue Lab mutt thing!

She's weighing in right now at about 41lbs and is about 2.5ish years old now? Still dumb as a box of rocks, but she's lovely and perfect and I'm glad I rescued her :thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She looks pretty good to me. Most people think there dogs have to be fat so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

She is *not* to skinny! More like fit and trim! She looks like she has her show dog stance perfected!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think your dog looks fine. dogs aren't dumb as a box rocks, they're not trained because
of their genius owners.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She looks good.


----------

